# Where to buy float switch



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Trying to get a float switch to hookup to my Apex unit so if the sump water level gets too high I'll get an alert about it. Any local shops would have them?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mops.ca or you can try grainger


----------

